# Touring Scotland



## LAZZA

Hi all ,We are off to the west coast of scotland for around 10 days.We have never been to scotland before so would appreciate any recommendations to visit.Campsites near to a beach would be great as we have two dogs. Thanks Lazza


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Mozzie repelant required. 
Do the dogs make sandcastles then. Brill.
DAve P


----------



## clodhopper2006

Lazza it all depends what you're looking for. If you want to be near the fleshpots of a reasonable size town there's a CC site just north of Oban right on the beach. 
If you want to be away from all that and into some beautiful coastal mountain areas then try the small site at Scourie.
Wonderful.


----------



## LAZZA

Thanks Dave,I don't know about sandcastles,but they are pretty good at other sorts of piles! Also thanks to clodhopper,very usefull.
Cheers Lazza


----------



## sallytrafic

Read my blog for some ideas perhaps

>Glasgow to Skye via Kintyre and Mull<

>Skye to Cape Wrath<

I can promise you plenty of dog on beach pictures ther.


----------



## SilverF1

Decent site at Durness overlooking a good beach. Good food in the pub adjacent to the site.

Smoo Cave nearby worth a look. Fuel dear up north.

Website here-

http://www.durness.org/Introduction.htm

and the campsite link here:

http://www.durness.org/Accommodation Camping.htm


----------



## 106559

The Isle of Mull is campervan paradise but don't tell anyone else or I'll have to shoot you! 8) 8) 8) :lol:


----------



## toojo

If you go up by Thurso the beach out by Dunnet Head is made for dogs.2 miles of pure sand.Enjoy.


----------



## 106559

Keep them away from the cliffs though. 8O Wellworth a look with doggies on a lead.


----------



## Avante524

Hello Lazza

Head up to Gairloch, drive through Gairloch to the camp site at Big Sands and it is right on the beach brilliant for the dogs, in Gairloch the Hotel does really good food and a excellent pint.
Also when you come out of the camp site turn left and follow the road for approx 3-4 miles and you will come to a place called Melvaig it has a brilliant pub (Melvaig Inn) serving local fish and very well priced, (keep a sharp look out as it's hard to spot).

Cheers. Bill. 
p.s. when your down at the beach the midgies aren't a problem.


----------



## AberdeenAngus

OOh where to start.

Main thing is - don't be put off by the ferries in case you havn't been on one in a van. It's a doddle.

If you're doing the west coast you must get out into the islands.

Consider getting an Island Rover ticket. Unlimited island hopping for a fixed price !

Check out calmac website.
They also do what are called Hopscotch tickets which join up several islands and can form the basis of an itinierary.

Be aware that there are significant discounts on certain routes via a pilot sheme called Road Equivalent Tarriff.

The effect of this is that it may be cheaper to book several individual tickets rather than a Hopscotch.

Oban is a great setting off point.
Couple of good campsites there.
Cross from here to Mull. Mull is lovely. Semi-wild camping at Calgary beach near Dervaig is fab.
Cross to Mull from Oban but come back from Tobermory to Kilchoan. Then head inland till you meet the main road at Salen.
Then north to Lochalort and on to Mallaig.
Ferry to Skye
Have a mooch round Skye especially the north - superb.
Ferry from Uig to Tarbert on harris.
Semi-wild camping at Horgabost (best beaches in the world....shhhh don't tell everyone).
Tour round Harris & Lewis.
Come back to mainland via Ullapool.
Head south along coast road to Applecross.
From Applecross inland over the cattle road (highest road in britian). Very do-able in a healthy van.
Fort William is nice. Superb campsite at Glen Nevis.All possible facilities.
Good campsite at Balloch on Loch Lomond - You could get the train into Glasgow centre.

Head home

Nuff for 10 days ???

Bring rain coat, sunblock, snowshoes and midge repellant.
Bring deckchairs for the sun and Scrabble for the rain.

Be aware sometimes petrol stations cab be few & far between (especially on a Sunday). Don't go below 1/2 a tank.

Good luck. Don't feed the haggusses !

Let me know if you want more details. I love trip planning !
We are foodies so let me know if you want restuarant recommendations.
The above is a recipe for avoiding the crowds. Let me know if you want the touristy bits.


----------



## Richard_the_Rogue

The stretch from Arisaig to Morar on the coast road (not the main road),

Applecross campsite (take the road from the north, the southern road over the Bealach Nam Bo is not advisable for motorhomes),

Ardmair, just north of Ullapool, or Ullapool itself- sites in both locations.

I would have recommended Achnahaird, but sadly it is now closed.  

Scourie,

Durness.

That should keep you busy!


----------



## williedeliver

*west coast of Scotland camping*

HI there is a beach around almost every corner on the west coast so why not try wild camping right on the beach..........ab-fab for the dogs.....or if you want the beach of a life time + camp-site........have a look at Fidden (pronounced Feejen) camp site in the south of Mull ..... camp fires allowed too and fantastic new shower block £6 per person a night.......good luck and have fun.


----------



## LAZZA

*TOURING SCOTLAND (THANKS)*

Wow! What a fantastic response in just 24 hours.You have given us a great choice to pick from.So a big thank you to you all.
Cheers Larry n sue.


----------



## madeleine53

Loch Greshornish Campsite on Skye. Fab walk for dogs - beach, rock pools, grass etc. Fully fenced, no livestock and huge - our 2 deerhounds had a brilliant time.

You'll sure need your mozzie repellant though!


----------



## Wupert

LAZZA said:


> Hi all ,We are off to the west coast of scotland for around 10 days.We have never been to scotland before so would appreciate any recommendations to visit.Campsites near to a beach would be great as we have two dogs. Thanks Lazza


Just goy home after 12 wonderful days in the NW of Scotland including Skye

Gairloch great camping

Skye The Sligachan

N of Ulapool Airdmair has been mentioned

Wild camping everywhere

Enjoy


----------



## Wupert

PS Glen Brittle on Skye is perfect for you.

Wups


----------



## iandsm

We Have just had two months in Scotland, Northumberland coast up past Aberdeen, then on to Inverness, Sky and back down via Oban to Cumbria. What a great trip I hear you say, it's true, it was a great trip but for one thing. The roads in Scotland, particularly on the west coast were awful. I spent most of the time trying to avoid big, and I mean BIG, potholes on roads that were mostly worn out. It turned what should have been a great tour into an experience I would not want to repeat. We did 3500 miles and about 2000 of that was on some of the worst roads I have ever seen. 

Scotland has breathtaking scenery, friendly people and lots to do but until and unless something is done about the roads I won't be going back. Scotland has a large tourist industry that is being shot in the foot by a lack of road funding, cure that and the tourist trade must improve. We saw and met people from many other countries, including America, France, Spain, Japan, you name it. What on earth must they think of the pitiful roads. 

Best advice is add one third to double the time a journey might take anywhere else, 25 mph on some A roads, I kid you not, you MUST take it slowly or risk serious damage to your motorhome. Ours in being repaired next week and god knows what that will cost.

Sorry to be so negative, Perhaps had we known about the poor roads before we went it might not have been such a shock and we would have been prepared for it but I have to say that for me the game ain't worth the candle.


----------



## TandH

Richard_the_Rogue said:


> The stretch from Arisaig to Morar on the coast road (not the main road),
> 
> Applecross campsite (take the road from the north, the southern road over the Bealach Nam Bo is not advisable for motorhomes),
> 
> Ardmair, just north of Ullapool, or Ullapool itself- sites in both locations.
> 
> I would have recommended Achnahaird, but sadly it is now closed.
> 
> Scourie,
> 
> Durness.
> 
> That should keep you busy!


Have to disagree with you there Richard, He will have no problem going over Bealach Nam Bo (Pass of the Cattle) in a Tribby. I went over it from Applecross a couple of months ago in my Fifer - no problem at all. Had to pull in to let a Gas tanker past! I actually thought the north road was worse, especially when I met some pillock in a car mid way between passing places who refused to reverse back and forced me to. Worth going there though - There is an excellent fish resturant at Kishorn near Loch Carron - also does wonderful prawn sandwitches.


----------



## Codfinger

*West coast scotland*

Applecross is defo worth the drive, we drove up the pass to the top and spent a night overlooking skye the view in the morning was breathtaking! No problem getting up there in our A-class just take your time, this goes for most of the single track roads on the west coast dont forget to watch out for those overhanging rocks, btw we wild camped on the beach at Applecross in the evening a herd of deer came on to the beach I asume to feed on the seaweed, another place I would recomend to wild camp is Glen orchy right next to the river but be warned those wee midges are gonna get you, buy midge hoods about £3 each not very fetching but worth their weight in gold,another must is Glen Coe try to do it early in the morning you will be rewarded if weather is fine .
Chris


----------



## sallytrafic

Having made reference to my blog on page one of this thread which covers all the detail that later posters have also referred to I wonder if anyone actually clicked on the link I gave :roll:

On my map the Pass of the Cattle is Bealach na Ba


----------



## AberdeenAngus

sallytrafic said:


> Having made reference to my blog on page one of this thread which covers all the detail that later posters have also referred to I wonder if anyone actually clicked on the link I gave :roll:
> 
> On my map the Pass of the Cattle is Bealach na Ba


Nah, didn't bother


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

*Re: West coast scotland*



Codfinger said:


> Applecross is defo worth the drive, we drove up the pass to the top and spent a night overlooking skye the view in the morning was breathtaking! No problem getting up there in our A-class just take your time, this goes for most of the single track roads on the west coast dont forget to watch out for those overhanging rocks, btw we wild camped on the beach at Applecross in the evening a herd of deer came on to the beach I asume to feed on the seaweed, another place I would recomend to wild camp is Glen orchy right next to the river but be warned those wee midges are gonna get you, buy midge hoods about £3 each not very fetching but worth their weight in gold,another must is Glen Coe try to do it early in the morning you will be rewarded if weather is fine .
> Chris


Gotta agree with all of that, if you're going Glencoe way, there is a petrol station opposite the Police station on the main road, if you like tools, then this is a must, there is also a good Spar shop in the back streets.

Kev.


----------

